# Drag Strip Additional Power Tracks?????



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

So how do you wire a couple extra tapped tracks to get better power down the whole 20.7 feet?? I have some and will be redoing the strip and want to add these 2 extra tapped tracks?? Maybe the 6 and 12 foot down the straight??

Where do I get the power from exactly?? Tap off the main power track or just past it??


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

And how long before one of you guys here figure out how to put a real timing system into one of these AW Sets???

Maybe 2 or 3 sensors?? Can't be too hard can it?


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

There is a diagram on wiring power taps at Hoslotcaracing.com


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Dyno said:


> There is a diagram on wiring power taps at Hoslotcaracing.com



Not having any luck there. I think I seen it somewhere but can't remember where?


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Joe,

Try this: http://www.hoslotcarracing.com/Power.html

About half way down, you should see Power Terminal Tracks

Hope it helps,

Rolls


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Rolls said:


> Joe,
> 
> Try this: http://www.hoslotcarracing.com/Power.html
> 
> ...


Thanks but I have the actual tracks covered.

Mr Awsome SwamperGene allready made me a pair that was intended for my 4lane Tomy but I never put them in. So I want to use them on my Strip. I need to know where they get wired to??

How?


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

Hoslotcarracing.com Track power and wiring section, about a third of the way down is a wiring diagram and a full explanation.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Thanks but I have the actual tracks covered.
> 
> Mr Awsome SwamperGene allready made me a pair that was intended for my 4lane Tomy but I never put them in. So I want to use them on my Strip. I need to know where they get wired to??
> 
> How?


Positive to driver side rail, negative to the other one....BUT....

You will need to check the AW power section, it is most likely wired as a negative gate...meaning the controller is placed in the negative power line and the positive is common to both lanes. If this is the case, you will need to tap the driver side rail's wires into what one might assume is ground on the AW terminal track...the strip that is used for both lanes :freak:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

SwamperGene said:


> Positive to driver side rail, negative to the other one....BUT....
> 
> You will need to check the AW power section, it is most likely wired as a negative gate...meaning the controller is placed in the negative power line and the positive is common to both lanes. If this is the case, you will need to tap the driver side rail's wires into what one might assume is ground on the AW terminal track...the strip that is used for both lanes :freak:


:wave:


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanx Swamper Gene ! 
that is the BEST explanation of positve/negative gate that I have ever read.


----------

